# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  دائرة المعارف العثمانية بحيدر أباد الدكن بالهند

## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد مررت بالأمس بموقع دائرة المعارف العثمانية بحيدر أباد الدكن بالهند،  وهذه الدار، لمن لا يعرفها، هي التي أصدرت كتاب الجرح والتعديل لعبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم، والتاريخ الكبير لأبي عبد الله البخاري، والثقات لابن حبان، وغيرها الكثير والكثير من كنوز التراث، 

فمن أراد أن يشتري منهم شيئا، فليضغط الرابط السابق بيانه، وهم يعرضون الكتب بأسعارها بالدولار الأمريكي، شاملةً تكاليف البريد إلى أي مكان في العالم،

----------


## ابن رجب

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي الغالي على هذه البشارة الطيبة

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

لكن الا تظنون ان هذا الموقع موقع بسيط للغاية لا ترضى أصغر هيئة علمية به
فليحذر الاخوة فقد كثر النصابون هذه الايام
كن على حذر يا اخي

----------


## وافي

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ / المعارف ، ثقة إن شاء الله تعالى ، ولا أزكيه على الله تعالى .

بل إنه أرسل إلى أحد زملائي الكتب من الهند قبل الدفع  والسعر فوق 300 دولار !!

فسأله الزميل لم ؟  قال أنتم عرب أهل الإسلام ، وطلبة علم فلا يساء الظن بكم !
فشكره الزميل وحذره  وبين له أن احسان الظن لا ينافي الحزم .

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم
من منكم جرب هذا الموقع...

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

راجع الرابط
*404 - Page Not Found*



*Sorry, but the page or the file that you’re
looking for is not here.*

----------


## أبو عبيد الله الحسيني

الرابط لا يعمل ؟!

----------

